# RI1F ( -) Franz-Josef Land

## DL8RCB

IOTA    UA9KDF
 :
https://www.qrz.com/db/ri1f

----------


## UT0UM

> ?


! !  :Crazy: 

..         ?

 UA9KDF?  :Shocked:

----------

RX6DL

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

> IOTA    UA9KDF


      (APRS)   
" "  ,    100  
 ""    
 2017-06-06 11:53:08 CEST: *UA9KDF-15*>APRS,WIDE1-1,WIDE2-2,qAR,DK4XI-30:!/-_/-b.\#- --
....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ..............
  robust-300,300   Packet  ,   

....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ......
UA9KDF-15>APRS,WIDE1-1,qAR,HB9ZF-10:>www.qrz.com/db/ri1f

----------


## ra1qea

RI1F EU-190 (Viktoriya Island) -       .

----------


## ra1qea

> ?    ?


          UA1QV,     ,    1990  , ,      .

----------


## RA1WU

?

----------

6Y5.

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=RI1F&  btnG=Google-Suche&meta=&gws_rd=s  sl

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 -  : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKwl7HtFGew

     ,    ,

----------

rv3kj

----------

LEONID2

----------


## DL8RCB

R9LR ,    ,
http://forum.vhfdx.ru/sputniki/tk-taoeam-ete-2017-oa/


AO-7FO-29 (JAS-2)AO-73 (FUNcube-1)XW-2A (CAS-3A)XW-2B (CAS-3B) XW-2C (CAS-3C)XW-2F (CAS-3F)EO-79 (QB50p1 and FUNcube-3) 
UKube-1 (FUNcube-2)LO-87 (LUSEX / &#209;uSat-1) Transponder active over Europe and Latin AmericaEO-88 (Nayif-1 / FUNcube on Nayif-1)CAS-4ACAS-4B ,  ,     ,
   SAT   EME

----------


## DL8RCB

> 17   
> 24   
> 27


 


http://legendsarctic.com/ri1f_oviktoriia_eu190

----------

LEONID2

----------


## DL8RCB

:

       -       ,

          ( )
           ,           

  ,     ,
www.qrz.com/db/ri1f https://twitter.com/ua9kdf
 1
      ""   ,
  WINLINK  10.147.300 ( www.winlink.org )


de UA9KDF  RRC#875 AC#303 www.qrz.com/db/ua9kdf www.qrz.com/db/rt9k Club Station

----------


## DL8RCB

20:16 EU

----------


## ra1qea

RI1F: http://legendsarctic.com/dnievnik_ri1f http://legendsarctic.com/foto_ri1f

----------


## DL8RCB

,

----------


## DL8RCB



----------



----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


(      )



 ,      ,       "pactor"  ,      



http://legendsarctic.com/ri1f_oviktoriia_eu190
 RI1F  QRZ.COM        


  10:14 ,    24:00 28  2017,    10  


2017-09-29 10:10:14 CEST: *RI1F*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/080934h6958.26N/03343.68E[RI1F Trackspot

----------


## DL8RCB

APRS  


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?18030-%CF%E5%F0%E5%EC%E5%F  9%E5%ED%E8%FF-UA9KDF-op-Igor&p=1445795#post1  445795

----------


## DL8RCB

5 48

----------


## DL8RCB

RI1F-8>APU25N,WIDE1-1,qAR,RT9K-15:@021304z7735.76N/03510.38EY025/007/A=-00020 DX Pedition www.qrz.com/db/ri1f 
{UIV32N}

----------


## RX6DL

,  .

----------

R9OY

----------


## DL8RCB

2017-10-03 10:42:40 CEST: *RI1F-8*>APU25N,WIDE1-1,qAR,OH6DL-10:@030842z7925.10N/03645.02EY343/006/A=-00004 DX Pedition www.qrz.com/db/ri1f {UIV32N}
<

----------

R9OY

----------

RZ9OQ

----------


## DL8RCB

:

Obohodim ostrov po krugu ,  tuman ishem gde wstat na yakor, widimost 20 metrov
 igor



 20:12 
03.10.2017 20:12:12+02:00: DK2EZ-10>APU25N,TCPIP*,qAC,T  2BELGIUM:=/4[t&Pe(6&  B__ 30 m Gate/APRS __

*  23 ():*




> 20:12




  (20:28 )

----------

UA0BHC

----------



----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

http://www.dxsummit.fi/#/?dx_calls=RI1F

----------


## ra1qea

05.10.2017,  40-  ,  15  UTC   . RI1F  S-9 + 20 .    .   18  UTC   S-6 ... 7     .  QRT.

  QSO  . ,   QSO c RI1F, !

----------


## exAlex60

,          ?

----------

exAlex60

----------


## DL8RCB

2017-10-06 16:32:17 CEST: *DL5MCQ*>APU25N,WIDE1-1,RPN1-1,qAR,SA7SKY-10:;RI1F     *061432z8009.00N/03645.00E;Arctic DXpedition Viktoriya Is. EU-190

----------

exAlex60

----------


## DL8RCB

2017-10-07 12:31:11 CEST: *RI1F-8*>APU25N,WIDE1-1,qAR,RT9K-15:@071031z8009.69N/03645.79Ei/000/A=000010 DX Pedition www.qrz.com/db/ri1f {UIV32N}

----------


## DL8RCB

2017-10-08 12:21:15 CEST: *DL5MCQ*>APU25N,WIDE1-1,qAR,OE3PDB-3::G4BBH    :Hi, 73 and have a nice sunday!{60
2017-10-08 12:23:04 CEST: *DL5MCQ*>APU25N,WIDE1-1,qAR,IZ6RDB-10: :Very Happy: K4XI-13 :?APRST  *[Duplicate message content]*

----------

exAlex60

----------


## DL8RCB

,

----------

RX6DL

----------


## DL8RCB

,   UA9KDF
http://murman.tv/news/52605-ohotniki...obshestva.html

----------

R5AU

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndoB...ature=youtu.be

  !

----------



----------


## DL8RCB

UA9KDF        " "
  :

                   winlink.org

----------


## DL8RCB

!

----------


## DL8RCB

http://info.yanaorgo.ru/page76.php


-- 
 ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> !

----------


## DL8RCB

http://arctica.hamlog.ru/diploms/ri1f/
https://hamlog.ru/news/#341
http://arctica.hamlog.ru/diploms/pa/

----------


## DL8RCB

""

----------

Dmitriy1975, Y-RAY

----------


## DL8RCB

" "   RT9K

----------


## DL8RCB

> " "


  ""  :Razz:     DVD,   ,     , ......

----------


## DL8RCB

- !

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7rf0C6...fauxfullscreen

----------

